# Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig



## Tooommy (22. April 2004)

#: Hallo Anglerkollegen
der Portablekoffer für mein Echolot Lowrance X 136 DF mit GPS 12 von Garmin und  Titelookgeberstange 75 /20mm für Doppelfrequenzgeber ist fertig!

Der Koffer hat die Maße ca. 25cm x 20cm, Höhe ca. 6,5cm.

Innen ist der Akku mit einer Blechstrebe gesichert. Kabeleinführung Wasserdicht. Akku Geelakku 12V/ 7,2AH

Die Geberstange von Titelook hat ein Durchmesser von 20mm, die braucht man sicherlich auch für den gigantischen DF Geber.

Gerät ist für Norwegen gedacht, werde es jetzt erstmal in Schweden antesten.

Anbei ein paar Fotos vom Koffer und Geber.

Werde euch natürlich berichten wie sich das Gerät so macht, aber ich habe eigentlich nur gutes gehört.

Beste Grüße

_*Tiefe laut Verpackung 775m aber das sind Theoretische Werte !!!! Man kann sicherlich 30% der Tiefenleistung abrechnen. Ich gehe davon aus das ich bis 450m gute ergebnisse habe. Das hat ja mit vielen Dingen zu tun, die einfluss auf die erreichbare Tiefe gehen. Ich möchte jedenfalls die bereiche bis ca. 400m gerne Abdecken.*_


Der Adapterhalter für Yellow-Boat ist in Arbeit, mir fehlen noch ein paar Maße.

Das Gerät wird dann im August auf Tysnes/Flatraker mal in den Tiefen getestet
Bericht folgt natürlich


----------



## Tooommy (22. April 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

Noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. April 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

Wie tief kommt das X 136????


----------



## bernie (22. April 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

Saubere Arbeit !!!!!


----------



## Orti (23. April 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

Kompliment, sehr schön und sauber gemacht. Wo hast Du denn den Koffer her?


----------



## Tooommy (23. April 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

Der Koffer war Restposten bei Fishermans-Partner

Beste Grüße


----------



## hoeli (25. April 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

@ Tooommy


wie schwer ist das Ganze ? 
Suche noch ein Echolot für transport im Flieger.


Gruesse

hoeli


----------



## Tooommy (29. April 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

Grüß Dich , für den Flieger ist das wohl nichts. Da die Halter fest aufgebaut sind  (verschraubt) und der Akku ist auch mittig fest eingebaut.
Für den Flieger würde ich eher die Humminbird-Portable-Koffer oder die Eagle _Koffer mit Echolot empfehlen. Diese gibt es fertig zu kaufen!

Mein Gerät ist mher etwas für die Norwegenangler die per Auto fahren und etwas Platz haben.

Beste grüße


----------



## hoeli (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

Danke für die Info !!


Gruesse


Hoeli

#6


----------



## artur (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

Hi Tooommy, mein Glückwunsch!
Ich habe mir vorgestern auch ein X136DF in der portablen Version zugelegt. Ein kleiner Koffer war dabei - da ich aber seit Jahren das kleinste GPS Garmin Etrex verwende, brauche ich nicht viel mehr Platz auf dem Koffer neben dem Echolot - dein Koffer ist etwas größer - aber sehr hübsch!

Leider musste ich noch zwei mal zum Angelgeschäft, um das Akkuladegerät auszutauschen (2 Ladegeräte waren kaputt!). Ich hoffe, jetzt wird es funktionieren - ich kann mir das nur schwer vorstellen, in Norwegen mit gutem Echolot aber leerem Akku zu angeln.

Ich habe noch keine Geberstange - 20mm? Ist ja gewaltig! Ich hoffe 15mm müsste aber reichen. Artur


----------



## Tooommy (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

Dann mal viel Spaß damit, habe mein Echoilot in Schweden mal ausprobiert, super Gerät. Bin mal gespannt auf Norwegne im August (bis Tiefen 450m).

Beste grüße Tommmy


----------



## Jirko (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

@tooommy - feinste arbeit und gratulation nachträglich zu deinem x-136er #6

@seeteufelfreund - laut händlerangaben lotet das x-136er bis max. 750m. diese werte sind aber unrealistisch, da sie sich auf ein klares, reines medium (süßwasser ohne trübstoffe) beziehen. je nach salzgehalt, trübstoffen, wasserverwirbelungen und bodenbeschaffenheit gehe mal von max. 550m aus, welche aber selbst für den hardcoreeinsatz im tiefen völlig ausreichen #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

@ Jirko
 Thx für die New´s,bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gerät.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Jirko (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

hallo seeteufelfreund #h

dann solltest du dich mit unserem holger aus´m top-shop in verbindung setzen! ne verlinkung zum shop, wenn nicht schon bekannt, findest du oben rechts als bannerwerberung. perfekter service, feinste dienstleistung, hervorragende beratung - das was man sucht  #h


----------



## patzmaus (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Portable Koffer für Echolot fertig*

Hallo,

ich habe mir einfach einen Koffer von Bosch besorgt (z.B. für Bohrmaschine), den habe ich mit PU-Schaum ausgefüllt und anschließend Löcher für die Batterie, Kabel etc. reingeschnitten. Funktioniert bestens und kostet so gut wie nichts (< 15 €).


----------

